# New Snood & Leggings



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Bentley wanted to show his new Snood & Leggings. They are the best for keeping his ears and legs fresh while enjoying treats. Let's see if I can attach a picture!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I don't think it worked..unless the snood is like Harry Potter's invisibility cloak. :caked:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I don't think it worked..unless the snood is like Harry Potter's invisibility cloak. :caked:


I so want one of those! Wouldn't that be cool. 

Keep trying Mary, I had a hard time posting mine too for a while!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL I tried posting from my phone galaxy III. I will download them to the computer. I think it was too big to send that way. Not sure.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I got Lula a set too. 














Poor little Poodle. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

LauraRose said:


> I got Lula a set too.
> Poor little Poodle. Lol


Fair warning, I live close enough to come dognap Lula and you are _sorely _tempting me here!! Gosh, so girlie and so sweet to see a silver in *pink*!!


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

I apologize in advance for being such a noob--but what are you feeding that requires a snood and leggings?

Maybe I have it easy??


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lula, I am in the fan club, you are too cute! I think the snood is especially helpful. Swizzle once got peanut butter in his ear hair and he lost a hunk of hair when I cleaned it. I am not sure why leggings would be needed for a snack. I have heard of them to prevent self peeing or ice on legs though.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I recently discovered I'll be needing to make Molly a set that will cover her front legs AND her chest, as she holds her raw chicken leg between her paws and leans it against her chest to get a 'good' grip on it! Don't have a pic of her yet but you can see here how she 'holds' her stuff! I'm thinking I'm going to get a child's long sleeved T-shirt and put elastic in the bottom of the sleeves to hold them in place so not only will her legs stay clean, but her chest too since she has sooo much hair! :eating::eating::eating:


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

This set is waterproof. I thought with the recent hurricanes & crazy rain, it couldn't hurt. I'm sure they'd be great in snow too, but I hibernate in winter. 

She has 2 other snoods for raw food eating. 
I love her ears long. 

I also put the leggings on her while I'm dremeling nails, just in case... Don't want the drum catching her sweet little lamb legs. 

Ours are custom made from Poodle Lounge through ETSY.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

LauraRose said:


> I also put the leggings on her while I'm dremeling nails, just in case... D*on't want the drum catching her sweet little lamb legs*.


Smart move! I once had Chagall sitting on my lap to dremel his nails. He's good about it and things were going fine, then I lost my grip on the dremel. It fell onto my lap and he promptly sat on it, entangling his tail pompom. The dremel stopped, but he kept in motion, dragging it in his tail hair until I could corral him and get it unwound. He lost a chunk of hair that day.:scared: I went right back to dremeling so he wouldn't be put off by it, but _on the __grooming table._ I refer to this episode as "dremeling being a pain in the tail."


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Smart move! I once had Chagall sitting on my lap to dremel his nails. He's good about it and things were going fine, then I lost my grip on the dremel. It fell onto my lap and he promptly sat on it, entangling his tail pompom. The dremel stopped, but he kept in motion, dragging it in his tail hair until I could corral him and get it unwound. He lost a chunk of hair that day.:scared: I went right back to dremeling so he wouldn't be put off by it, but _on the __grooming table._ I refer to this episode as "dremeling being a pain in the tail."


I'm sure that was scary for you!
Yeah, I keep Lu on the table, but every now & then she gives the working foot a good jerk & I just worry there's gonna be a time when I don't have it firmly enough... Generally she tolerates me messing with her, so the jerks are surprising when they happen. She's a puppy, after all. 

I figure better safe than sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

*picture of snood & leggings*

hopefully


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

LauraRose said:


> This set is waterproof. I thought with the recent hurricanes & crazy rain, it couldn't hurt. I'm sure they'd be great in snow too, but I hibernate in winter.
> 
> She has 2 other snoods for raw food eating.
> I love her ears long.
> ...


They have some very nice items that i would like to order. Thanks for including your place of purchase. Poodleit.com was where I placed the order. Lula is adorable in hers!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MaryEdwards said:


> hopefully


The *silver* snood and leg covers are a MUST have for me, since own a *silver *mpoo. I appreciate you sharing the source of them!! (Bentley looks he works for NASA, all suited up like that! And he doesn't seem to mind wearing them either, it appears. What a good parti boy!)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So cute and love the color of them! I don't know what we would do without out snoods and leggings!_


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I think someone is going to have to invent a snood which covers the entire head but still somehow allows them to eat. Nikola has food smeared all over his head after he eats, even if he just eats kibble because he sucks water into his mouth when he still has food in his mouth and then he manages to get it EVERYWHERE, including the sides of his muzzle and the back of his head. Those are some snazzy looking poodles.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

This thread is scaring me. My boy does not have these messy eating problems and now I am worried that he will start simply because I am learning about the need for snoods and leggings!


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

OH and GUESS WHAT!?! Last night I gave my boy a bone. Not a real bone, but one of those manufactured long chew filled with "real" meat and composed of some type of crunchy treat that he REALLY enjoyed.

Well, after a couple of hours of pure chewing ecstacy, I decided to take the treat back and save the rest for tomorrow.

Suddenly, I got the whole snood and leggings thing. His legs were coverered in tasty bone snack all the way up to his elbows! and it wasn't just bone snack dust--it was bone snack mixed with a couple hours worth of dog drool-and this delicious mixture had dried onto his fur.

ok-so I get it now! 

But why stop at a snood and leggings? Why not an entire waterproof body stocking with just an opening for the mouth and paws?

OK! I am off to drag out my sewing machine!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> OH and GUESS WHAT!?! Last night I gave my boy a bone....
> Suddenly, I got the whole snood and leggings thing. His legs were coverered in tasty bone snack all the way up to his elbows! and it wasn't just bone snack dust--it was bone snack mixed with a couple hours worth of dog drool-and this delicious mixture had dried onto his fur.
> 
> ok-so I get it now!


Ah, grasshopper, you _do_ get it!:nod: It's like we foretold the future for you, eh?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing like watching your sweet, freshly groomed poodle sop up the gravy with the ends of his fluffy ear hair to make a snood look like a fine idea. Here's Beau in his snood, which I made by ripping a sleeve off an (XL) t-shirt. It works great and cost $0, and when it wears out, I know exactly where to get another one. :smile:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Well I never would have thought of it. Yes my girls get messy front legs after they have had their chewies. I thought that was just a fact of life I had to accept. Their ears are not such a big deal. They are not huge eaters and when the do eat the tend to pick their kibble out of their bowls and place it on the floor, then eat it. Why do I have bowls for them? Perhaps I have to make them some leggings for chewies though.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Doesn't anyone's dog bite and pull at their leggings? I couldn't imagine Murphy wearing leggings! Lol just like "Flashdance". He's a maniac! Lol


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I hadn't gotten around to ordering a snood for Lily - she gets food in her ears all the time, especially when I add pumpkin or yogurt to her kibble. But I came across a bandanna from the groomer and put that on her like a kerchief and it works great! She's OK with wearing it, but I think she's actually just distracted by the fact that food is near


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

*Pic of Lily in her kerchief*



Lily's-Mom said:


> I hadn't gotten around to ordering a snood for Lily - she gets food in her ears all the time, especially when I add pumpkin or yogurt to her kibble. But I came across a bandanna from the groomer and put that on her like a kerchief and it works great! She's OK with wearing it, but I think she's actually just distracted by the fact that food is near


Got this pic today - she's licking her chops too- even though it looks like a pink nose


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been contemplating the idea of crocheting leggings for Sammi using a tiny hook and one thread of elastic and one of a lightweight yarn combined to create a narrow stretchy tube with tight stitches. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

I borrowed someone's idea to use socks as leggings!!! Our recent order of "odor free bully's " 
all STINK!!!!! uke: 

Heres a picture of Murphy sporting his leggings! He's freshly groomed so I want to keep him smelling wonderful!


----------

